# "Young" fisher looking for fishing buddy (mentor)



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

-By the grace of God i stumbled across this site a few months back and have finally decided to create an account.
-To put things in simple terms im a 21 year old male i attend THE Ohio State University and am in my third year of studying engineering. While i have seemed to have no problem mastering math and science i still have a lot i want to learn about fishing.
-I grew up in Columbus(westerville) and have always loved to fish. The problem is my dad doesn't enjoy to fish whatsoever so i have essentially had to teach myself. By no means am i new to fishing but over the past few years i have put most my focus into catfishing and would now like to expand my knowledge hopefully with the help of one (or more) of this sites members. 
-I have a nice pole plenty of time and from what i hear am not so bad to be around.
-So to sum this post up im hoping to find someone that will go out and fish with me hopefully teaching me some new things and also just because i find fishing alone to be welllll lonely at times.(i have also never had the pleasure to fish on a boat so that be cool).
-I live in walking distance of HOOVER but am willing to travel to wherever you deem necessary. 
-I have an EXTREMELY open schedule.
-If you dont get enough enjoyment from simply spending time with me and helping me im sure we could arrange for me to cut your lawn or something in return.
-Anything helps feel free to pm or post on this thread
--Thanks in advance, Parker


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I must say that's a hell of a speal young man, but there is a lot of info and tips on here for the beginner just starting out bank fisherman on this site..keep reading asnd asking questions and LEAVE your own reports cant stress that enough to share what you have found..


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Start fishing the banks of Hoover in about 3 or 4 weeks. Minnow under a bobber around some wood. You will be slaying the crappie.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

mjn88 said:


> Start fishing the banks of Hoover in about 3 or 4 weeks. Minnow under a bobber around some wood. You will be slaying the crappie.


Remember he's a newbie....Tell him what size/style of hook, type of bobber, # test of line, spinning or baitcaster etc. Assume he know nothing about crappie... Also type/size of minnow..


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for the quick replies. When it comes to bobber fishing I'd say I'm above average knowledgable on the topic it's more lure fishing I don't know much about. As far as bobber fishing for crappie I've had a lot of luck at the spillway by the park up by otterbein college! If you haven't been there you should check it out. I've seen several nice size fish pulled out there.
I'm more of a visual learner which is why I think it be helpful if I got out there with someone. 
I will continue reading and researching on the forum though.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

your more then welcome to come out and fish with us if you like


----------



## sipes.38 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm a fourth year at OSU in EEOB and still have another year. I plan to get out quite a bit and still pretty new to most kinds of fishing also. I'd be happy to make a new fishing buddy so PM me and we can work something out. I second that crappie postI'd love to get on some slabs in the next month or so...


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Ohio State has a Fishing club if you haven't checked it out.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

this disclaimer ended your chances ................*WARNING* do not bring any of age daughters around me and expect them not to fall in love. This goes for any unsatisfied wives also


----------



## Duffman (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey man! I just graduated from OSU in December and I will be trying new spots all around Columbus this year. I am going to be going for smallmouth on Big Darby Creek and then when it gets warmer I will be going for catfish (what I consider myself best at) on the Scioto


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> this disclaimer ended your chances ................*WARNING* do not bring any of age daughters around me and expect them not to fall in love. This goes for any unsatisfied wives also


That's alright. I wouldn't want to waste the time of any angler with a poor sense of humor anyways!


----------



## turtleclub (Mar 31, 2014)

Lol u worded that joke a bit wrong if u didn't wana catch any flak.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

turtleclub said:


> Lol u worded that joke a bit wrong if u didn't wana catch any flak.


English was never my best subject. Anyhow that was intended to be humorous. I won't hook up with your family members or kick your dog. Scouts honor!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Shields said:


> English was never my best subject. Anyhow that was intended to be humorous. I won't hook up with your family members or kick your dog. Scouts honor!


+1 to turtleclub and ironman172. 
eh.. Shields.. You should probably stick with just crafting your fishing skills. I'm thinking comedy on public forums isn't your thing because your joke -> :S

I wish you the best though in your endeavor to become a better fisherman. From the pic you posted earlier I think there is much hope for you.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have to admit, it was kinda funny, but I can see how anyone could find that offensive.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I have to admit, it was kinda funny, but I can see how anyone could finr that me a offensive.


Didn't mean to offend anyone. Sorry to anyone that doesn't like my humor I promise to not tell any jokes if we fish together!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Mite be time to just close the shields account and start over.....the hole is a bit deep....

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Come on, lay off the new guy!


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Come on, lay off the new guy!


Thank you. I didn't know a measly joke was going to get me so much heat on my first post! I'm just like everyone else I'm on here because I love to fish.


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Im the VP of the bass fishing club for anyone that goes to Osu and has stumbled on this post. We are always looking for new members. Club is in somewhat of a rebuilding process right now but we are still going to get out some this spring. PM if your interested.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome to OGF and good luck with expanding your skill set. Don't worry about the joke, they are just having fun with you. You will know when you are being ambushed


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> this disclaimer ended your chances ................*WARNING* do not bring any of age daughters around me and expect them not to fall in love. This goes for any unsatisfied wives also


Oops. I don't think he's familiar with his audience here, lol. To the OP - Don't crack wise about a man's wife, daughter, or sister; it's just bad policy on your part...


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Oops. I don't think he's familiar with his audience here, lol. To the OP - Don't crack wise about a man's wife, daughter, or sister; it's just bad policy on your part...


Don't forget about the dog either!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

DC9781 said:


> Don't forget about the dog either!


...or the truck!


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Deazl666 said:


> ...or the truck!


I'm assuming mom is on the list too! At least in my opinion!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> ...or the truck!


Or the boat (and that includes canoes/kayaks)!


----------



## NiteOwl561 (Aug 11, 2013)

I truly hope that people are just joking around about the joke and digging a deep hole and having to start over. If not, lighten up and enjoy life with the stick removed. I agree with the OP, if ya can't joke around, probably not gonna be much fun to hang around with anyway.

Welcome to the board, I have met a few friendly people on here and have enjoyed their company while catching a few fish. Lots to read. Pay attention to your PM, a lot of folks prefer to that method of communication.

I'll be sure to hit you up some time. Just got a small 14' boat and will be hitting Alum, Hoover and others this year. I prefer Bass and Crappie, but I'm gonna try and catch a Musky this year.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Shields said:


> I'm assuming mom is on the list too! At least in my opinion!


Of course! She's at the top of the list...


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shields do u have an older brother?


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Parker, my buddy and I are long-time fishing buddies, 26 and 29. If you're looking for someone closer to your age range, PM me and we can exchange contact information. We're looking to go down to Deer Creek next week assuming I don't go out of town. We're going after Catfish, white bass and saugeye. Would love to have another set of shoulders to bump into while fishing!

E: You and I could hit one of Columbus' not widely known ponds. Shoot some fish in a barrel. I can teach you a thing or two about moving plastics!


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Hey Parker, my buddy and I are long-time fishing buddies, 26 and 29. If you're looking for someone closer to your age range, PM me and we can exchange contact information. We're looking to go down to Deer Creek next week assuming I don't go out of town. We're going after Catfish, white bass and saugeye. Would love to have another set of shoulders to bump into while fishing!
> 
> E: You and I could hit one of Columbus' not widely known ponds. Shoot some fish in a barrel. I can teach you a thing or two about moving plastics!


Age is just a number!(and a jail cell is just a room), oh shoot wait im suppose to be giving up my failed attempts at humor  anyways would love to learn some plastics techniques! thanks for the reply!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Cut the guy a break - he is an engineer after all... Perhaps he should have told a mathematical joke - oh, wait most folks would not get that one either... 

Shoot me a PM, I would be glad to take you out on one of my friends-and-family walleye trips on Erie. Even if apparently you can't tell a joke, you still count as 2 more legal rods in the water on Erie and on a 30' sportfish boat, its not just the size of the rod but the number of rods that count too...


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

I go to OSU as well. Will be happy to go catfishing with you.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Almost started to read like a "perfect" country song except no train, jail, momma and getting drunk. JK guys.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

yes, give the poor guy a break on the humor attempt. i come from a family of engineers.


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

The bite is starting to heat up! any takers??


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

if so PM me!


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Shields said:


> Didn't mean to offend anyone. Sorry to anyone that doesn't like my humor I promise to not tell any jokes if we fish together!


Screw 'em if they can't take a joke, brutha. 
I like you, I like your approach, I like your eagerness...you can come fishing with my crew any day.
We're river guys. Hoover...Alum...all the reservoirs...to heck with 'em. On a bad day on the river we catch more fish and see less people than on a good day at a big reservoir.
And we fish out of kayaks. So if the fishing isn't great, you're still kayaking a beautiful Ohio stream.

Feel free to PM me and consider yourself invited.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We have several extra boats,I have five, be prepared to have fun,we fish hard and relax the same, just don't get ahead of me on the river 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> We're river guys. Hoover...Alum...all the reservoirs...to heck with 'em. On a bad day on the river we catch more fish and see less people than on a good day at a big reservoir.


----------

